# I've booked Coco in for a keyhole spay



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh it's worrying but I'm sure that's the best option where ops are concerned I presume they are under for less time less invasive and a smaller wound. Good luck I'm sure she" ll be fine xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure she will be fine, of course that won't stop you worrying, keyhole ops definitely sound good.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well Roo had her keyhole yesterday and this afternoon she is so lively, you would never know she'd just been spayed. I've had to tether her to me to stop her running off in to the garden with Obi and the kids, so I'm sure Coco will be just fine . Is there a reason she has to stay overnight?? .


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I look forward to hearing how she gets on, bet you will be more upset than she is We are having Savannah done in September and to have keyhole will have to travel we have two hospitals to choose from. I know with Arlo it was so nice for it to be behind us, but never having had a girl before I am more worried about Savannah and I was a wreck over Arlo


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw don't worry it will all be fine & coco will be back to her normal self within a few days! The hardest part is trying to keep then calm and not running around like normal x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

When it comes to having your pup spayed it is your own personal preference on traditional or keyhole - I was so hoping to have Darcie spayed by keyhole but unforunately my local vets and all vets within 20mile radius didnt offer it so after alot of thinking and worrying I decided to stick with my local vet and go for the traditional - and very pleased I did. Darcie went at 9am and we collected her at 5pm that evening she was very drowsy and tired, she lounged around the house looking very sorry for herself and made me feel awful  her wound looked very sore too so I was starting to think ah what have I done! The next morning Darcie was jumping up an the sofa as normal and nearly back to her old self, she certainly still looked sad and uncomfortable but tried to keep her resting as much as possible and within 2-3 days she was great! We did have a little problem as she had fluid on her wound which she had drained a couple of times and then made her wound look sore & red but again after a week this was normal and certainly didnt bother her.

She was spayed in Jan at 6months and you would now never even know she had it done, her wound healed brilliantly and not even a mark now. 

Good luck with whatever you decide - have a look through some older posts regarding spays and may help with your decision but dont worry too much Coco will be just fine whichever you decide to go with x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh 3boys1pup for what its worth I think you have made the best choice for you and Coco, you know your vet and although the keyhole spay is very good indeed, a young bitch will recover well from both procedures and I would always go with my own vets that I like and trust than travel to another vet. 

Of course you are worried, that's because you care, but good that it isn't long to wait, get it done and then you will never have to worry about it again.


----------

